# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool حصري :  حصري ازالة قفل ال frp لجهاز g5700 حماية 2017 بظغطة زر من الكيميرا

## كفاح الجريح

*السلام عليكم
جرب ال z3x octopus غير داعمة لهذا الموديل 
جربت ال ufst مع كل الفلاشات الكومبنيشن ولا فائدة
فقط بالكيميرا وباختيار ازالة ال frp الطريقة الجديدة الجهاز فتح مباشرة الى التطبيقات
فقط فعل oem unlock
وعمل ظبط مصنعي       	 		 			 			 				Chimera رقم إصدار Mobile Phone Utility‏: 14.47.0910 @ ٢٠١٧-٠٧-١٩‫ 			 		             Printing phone history‫‫   Device Info 19/07/2017 08:28:30 ص   Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock 31/05/2017 08:24:11 م   Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock 31/05/2017 07:29:27 م   Reset FRP Lock 31/05/2017 07:24:40 م   Reset FRP Lock 31/05/2017 07:19:35 م   ‫   [Reset FRP/Reactivation lock started‫]‫ Selected model: SM-G5700‫   Checking firmware image...‫‫ Present.‫   Flashing firmware image...‫‫ Flashing firmware image.‫ ‫ Flashing firmware...‫ Waiting for download mode.‫ Connecting.‫ Reading PIT.‫ Flashing image.‫ Restarting phone.‫ To complete FRP/Reactivation Reset goto "Backup and reset" and select "Factory data reset".‫ Succeeded.‫   Finished successfully.‫‫ Finished at local time: [٠٧.١٩.١٧ ١١:٣٧:١٣]‫ WorkID: 23911455  *

----------

